# Focal TN53K Tweeter On or Off Axis



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just wanted to get insight as to what people have had better luck with. Being run active off a channel on a Jl 300/4


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

If I have a car like yours, same height as you then is best you go for on-axis. 
There's no absolute answer for this as you need to test it out. Reflections, placement...... everything comes in to play.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not sure about the model you're asking about, but I've been told that the TN-52's tend to sound better if they're angled towards something, such as a windshield, etc, to get them to sound better. 

Not sure if it's the same for the newer model Focal tweeters.


----------



## SQ'in (Oct 28, 2009)

I have Focal TN47's (I know not as good) but I have placed them at every angle for many months on end they are great off axis. They are inverted dome design so the dispersion is more narrow lowering reflection. I have mine pointed to the center of the windshield and they give me great depth and a natural center image. They blend in perfect to my mids. This might not work for you but something to try out. Just a side note they are attenuated -14.0db


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well I don't have a stock tweeter location so I have the ability to put them almost anywhere. I plan on throwing an ms-8 into the mix within the next couple months but was hoping to avoid the harshness I keep hearing focal tweeters are notorious for. I guess I'll just wire them up and move them around and see what my ears prefer best


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

I was in the same boat as you a little while ago. I just got the KRX2 set. I put the tweets in the angled pods and put them where the windshield meets the dash. I then ran the 800PRS Auto T/A and it sounds awesome. (IMO)


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

So you appreciate the sound on axis?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

What about 30 degrees off axis on each side? Would this help two seat imaging?


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!!

All Focal car drivers have a smoother frequency response OFF-AXIS. They are designed that way due to the fact that 95% of all installations are going to be factory speaker locations. 

My suggestion would be to find an area where the tweeter +\- 30 degrees to wherever your listening position is. That will give you the smoothest frequency response for the TB 53k. 

Nick Wingate
National Training Coordinator
Focal America


----------



## matt1212 (Jan 14, 2010)

What does Focal consider "off-axis" on their spec sheets for the tweeter? The TN53 has that dispersion cone type thing in the middle, therefore I feel that 30 degrees in which radial direction matters. i.e. 30 degrees from directly facing the listener in the longitude or latitude direction.


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

They should face each other doesn't matter on dash or A pillars or upper door. The bar in the middle acts like a wave guide, TN53k has a wider horizontal dispersion.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

What is different in the design that renders them smoother off axis than on axis? 

Please, only technically credible answers with explanations, please.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

if they are designed to run hot, or at least 3 db above baseline when on-axis, and fall out to baseline when 30 degrees off axis, they probably would sound better off axis.

so, it's not so much a matter of designing in "technical details" that produce a smoother response off axis, as much as it is a matter of using physical polar response of the tweeter to match the environment.

I have heard smooth inverted tweeters, that weren't Focal designs so I don't believe it's a function of the format as much as not toning down the tweeters in the crossover.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

IMO the reason focal tweeters sound better off axis, is their +5-7 db rise in on axis response past ~5khz. This seems to be a signature of a lot of Focal tweeters. Not sure if this is by intent or just an engineering artifact. 

Now mount these tweets a bit more on axis and the 5khz+ range is louder. Whats in the 5-15khz range? Tons of harmonics. Harmonics from the upper end of vocals, the entire brass section and practically everything in the mid-range. 

Harmonics define the timbre, when harmonics are out of balance with the fundamentals and louder than they should be, the effect is to make the fundamental sound seem brighter/louder. Hence the sound is sharper and with more bite. This coupled with too much air in the 12khz+ range makes the sound brittle. Focal tweets on axis give too much bite and a brittle sound.

Mount them off axis and they sound more tamed. Most tweets will start rolling off ~ 10khz when mounted in typical 30/60 deg off axis install. The Focal tweets are flat even 30 deg off axis to about 12-5Khz. So even off axis they will sound a touch brighter.

[edit] It would take a bit of tuning work to get these tweeters to blend in with the rest of the sound. Part of it is due to reasons highlighted above and the other is that the response nosedives below 2khz. It would take a bit of eq work between the mid and the tweet in the 1-3khz range. [edit]

http://shop.tchernovaudio.com/upload/iblock/f1b/FT%20TN53K.pdf


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

sqnut said:


> and the other is that the response nosedives below 2khz. It would take a bit of eq work between the mid and the tweet in the 1-3khz range. [edit]
> 
> http://shop.tchernovaudio.com/upload/iblock/f1b/FT TN53K.pdf


Does it really have to play down to 2khz. The fs is 2150hz so shouldn't we steer clear of 2khz to avoid the non linear distortion. If yes than response nosedive won't matter. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mendopell (May 28, 2015)

Maybe I can also help. I was in a car audio shop a few weeks back, speaking with the owner. He was showing me the TN53k tweeters as part of the 165KRX2 set. He explained them this way : He said Focal intentionally made this tweeter to be somewhat untamed, and wide open. Stating they were designed to be considerably louder and more open than most, INTENDED for the installer / tuner to reign them way in. This was where the tweeter would never sound strained in any way, and dynamics would be huge on tap, when called for. Making them better if understood and installed and tuned with that in mind.

I would think he knows, because they did the producer/director Michael Bay's car that won everything last year. As a VERY interesting side note ! He said Michael tuned his own car basically. Said his hearing is SOOO good, he came into the shop one morning and asked who and why one of his tweeters had been moved about 3 degrees inward and upwards ? COMPLETELY invisible, yet he heard the difference ! They had moved that tweeter overnight by exactly 4 degrees, without him knowing about it. Crazy if true !


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mendopell said:


> Maybe I can also help. I was in a car audio shop a few weeks back, speaking with the owner. He was showing me the TN53k tweeters as part of the 165KRX2 set. He explained them this way : He said Focal intentionally made this tweeter to be somewhat untamed, and wide open. Stating they were designed to be considerably louder and more open than most, INTENDED for the installer / tuner to reign them way in. This was where the tweeter would never sound strained in any way, and dynamics would be huge on tap, when called for. Making them better if understood and installed and tuned with that in mind.
> 
> I would think he knows, because they did the producer/director Michael Bay's car that won everything last year. As a VERY interesting side note ! He said Michael tuned his own car basically. Said his hearing is SOOO good, he came across n one morning and asked who and why one of his tweeters had been moved about 3 degrees inward and upwards ? COMPLETELY invisible, yet he heard the difference ! They had moved that tweeter overnight by exactly 4 degrees, without him knowing about it. Crazy if true !


1, its becuause focal designs their tweeters to be installed off axis (like most cars require without any fabrication). 2, michael bay the director? never heard of him winning any car audio competitions. 3, psycho acoustics

and 4... this thread is 5 years old


----------

